# Kreg Bit



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Any one have the Kreg bit below ??? I thinking of getting one (1 1/2" ) but thinking the 2" would be better for 2 1/2" wide frames..but I can go with a bigger slot with the 1 1/2" one but not with the 2" one.. 

Kreg PRS4200 1/4-Inch by 1-1/2-Inch Notching Bit - Amazon.com

Kreg PRS4215 Router Bit 3/8-Inch by 2-Inch Notch Cutter - Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-PRS1200-...sr=1-1&keywords=kreg+beaded+face+frame+system

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CwV7TBqZD4

=
==
==


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

BJ, I don't have one but I am also thinking about getting it. I'm assuming you don't want to go the full Kreg beaded frame system and would rather make a jig yourself?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Hilton

You are right on,,the system is a bit to high price for me..but the bit is a must have item ,I can't find one any cheaper so I got one from Amazon today ,that and the Alum.Kreg setup bars and a 3/8" collet for my PC routers..now in a hold pattern for a week or so.. 


==






cagenuts said:


> BJ, I don't have one but I am also thinking about getting it. I'm assuming you don't want to go the full Kreg beaded frame system and would rather make a jig yourself?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, I look forward to hearing your thoughts on the Kreg bit. I only have two 3/8" shank bits but I have Bosch and PC collets for them.


----------

